# Reserve BMQ Times



## skrinj3916 (3 Aug 2014)

Joined up in May and am now part of the Queens Own Rifles. I was optioned for weekend BMQ from September to February.  Seeing as I just picked my courses for my second year at UofT, does anybody know what time the course starts on Fridays and ends on Sundays?


----------



## Crispy Bacon (3 Aug 2014)

Likely Friday afternoon/evening to Sunday afternoon/evening. Your joining instructions will tell you.


----------



## darknsmelly (3 Aug 2014)

you will be required to be formed up by 1930 Friday evenings. i suggest showing up well before then; maybe 1845ish. it will give you time to get changed into your uniform and make sure you're free of threads and scuffs without being in a huge rush.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (3 Aug 2014)

My course you had to be in the building and ready for roll call at 1900. We often arrived 1830-1845 sobwe could set up our cots and sign pay sheets prior to 1900.

Sunday's varied. If people were fucking around and we owed pushups or squats or marking time we'd be there until 1800. There was a couple weeks where we were released at 1500. Average is 1700 Sunday evening. 

Graduation day we were there until 1630, released to eat and change and then return to the Junior Ranks Mess at 1930 for a night of celebration if we wished. Some people simply went home.


----------



## Messorius (5 Aug 2014)

There was a field ex for 4 days(5/6 for another one running concurrently) during the week at the end on mine, unless they've taken that back out again.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (6 Aug 2014)

Messorius said:
			
		

> There was a field ex for 4 days(5/6 for another one running concurrently) during the week at the end on mine, unless they've taken that back out again.



We simply did both our range ex and field craft ex over a weekend each.


----------



## transmissionoff (6 Aug 2014)

I had a similar question concerning how many weekends per month we would have of courses. So, I asked the recruiting sergeant to know how many weekends per months we would have BMQ and he told me it was one week of course and one week off most of the time. After, I asked people who did the reserve BMQ and sergeants I know that give the course and the answer I got was very different. They told me it was something like 3 weeks per month most of the time... 

Now, I'm starting to be a bit confused and worried that this might not be a good idea with school (I will have 33 hours/week of courses this semester) and I would like to know if someone did this course while school and how it was? Did you see a difference in your grades or you were fine?


----------



## RedcapCrusader (9 Aug 2014)

transoff said:
			
		

> I had a similar question concerning how many weekends per month we would have of courses. So, I asked the recruiting sergeant to know how many weekends per months we would have BMQ and he told me it was one week of course and one week off most of the time. After, I asked people who did the reserve BMQ and sergeants I know that give the course and the answer I got was very different. They told me it was something like 3 weeks per month most of the time...
> 
> Now, I'm starting to be a bit confused and worried that this might not be a good idea with school (I will have 33 hours/week of courses this semester) and I would like to know if someone did this course while school and how it was? Did you see a difference in your grades or you were fine?



I was in uni full time, worked part time. I had no issues.

It definitely varies. My courses we often had 2 or 3 weekends in a row, and then a weekend off. Breaks for obvious things like Remembrance Day, Christmas as well. They can't do a one-on one-off model because it literally would take half a year to complete which is not ideal.

It will be fast paced, quick learning in short period of time. It's not easy but it can be done. You can also elect to take a full time course over the summer if it is available.


----------



## Messorius (9 Aug 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> I was in uni full time, worked part time. I had no issues.
> 
> It definitely varies. My courses we often had 2 or 3 weekends in a row, and then a weekend off. Breaks for obvious things like Remembrance Day, Christmas as well. They can't do a one-on one-off model because it literally would take half a year to complete which is not ideal.
> 
> It will be fast paced, quick learning in short period of time. It's not easy but it can be done. You can also elect to take a full time course over the summer if it is available.



Some do; the one I was on last year worked like that. Started in Nov, finished March, four week hole over the holidays.


----------



## transmissionoff (11 Aug 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> I was in uni full time, worked part time. I had no issues.
> 
> It definitely varies. My courses we often had 2 or 3 weekends in a row, and then a weekend off. Breaks for obvious things like Remembrance Day, Christmas as well. They can't do a one-on one-off model because it literally would take half a year to complete which is not ideal.
> 
> It will be fast paced, quick learning in short period of time. It's not easy but it can be done. You can also elect to take a full time course over the summer if it is available.





			
				Messorius said:
			
		

> Some do; the one I was on last year worked like that. Started in Nov, finished March, four week hole over the holidays.



I guess I will have to patiently wait and hope that my course will be one week off and one week of course! Otherwise, how were your Monday mornings? Finally, did you get PT every day and how many week ends did you spend in the fields?


----------



## Messorius (12 Aug 2014)

I was working from home last year so Monday mornings started at noon  ;D  If you mean running around in shorts, we usually had that at least once a weekend. Mornings with tests = no PT first thing. Doesn't mean we didn't do anything else the rest of the day(ruck marches up and down Citadel Hill, playing with logs, chinups before entering/leaving class, etc).  

We spent three nights/four days in the field(as in sleeping in it. Yay tents!). A concurrent course spent like 5/6 since they were doing range and CBRN along with fieldcraft.


----------



## transmissionoff (12 Aug 2014)

Messorius said:
			
		

> I was working from home last year so Monday mornings started at noon  ;D



I guess I will have to go to bed early on Sundays because my Monday mornings will start earlier than that and I will need to be in shape and focused for my 08:00AM class! I will also need to work on chin-ups... since I worked mostly on my cardio and pushups so far!

I'm also curious to see where you did your BMQ since it was one week off and one week of course most of the time? And what do you mean by playing with logs?


----------



## Messorius (13 Aug 2014)

I'm in Halifax.  Logs were you, a partner, and doing synchronized lunges/situps while holding said logs.  There were also relays, circuit training, soccer, runs, etc.  I don't know how it is on anything other than what I was on, but PT was fairly varied. 

I would usually get home before 1900 on Sundays, but it's a lot of material in a short little window of time, so they are full, full days.  I made a point of going to bed early through the week.


----------

